# Viper Remote Starter



## Jim Beattie (Dec 2, 2007)

I have purchased a used 93 Lumina Van with a Viper 4 button remote. I didn't realize that it had a remote starter until I activated it accidentally. I haven't been able to duplicate the sequence again. It has "Lock", "Unlock", "AUX" and "Horn" buttons. What is the sequence to operate the remote starter?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Jim!
And Welcome to the forums!
Try holding "lock and unlock" at the same time, then if you wish to turn it off hit them again.


----------

